# Framed This Shot On My Wall



## Dragonfly (Jun 6, 2010)

*
This is one of my favorite sayings and photos of Shayley. I have it framed on my wall! Thought I'd share it with my Chi friends!!:daisy:








*


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

That is perfect! Looks like a Hallmark card. I love it!


----------



## Tanna (Jan 29, 2009)

Very nice. I does look like a Hallmark Card. She's having so much fun.


----------



## Dragonfly (Jun 6, 2010)

Brodysmom said:


> That is perfect! Looks like a Hallmark card. I love it!


Thanks hon! I had a shot of Kizzie like this at the park but Shayley with her wise old gray hair just seemed to fit this shot perfectly, esp with this saying that I have fallen in love with lol.


----------



## mooberry (Jan 31, 2011)

I love it how young is Shayley now?


----------



## Adrienne (Apr 3, 2009)

Beautiful picture!!


----------



## Dragonfly (Jun 6, 2010)

Tanna said:


> Very nice. I does look like a Hallmark Card. She's having so much fun.


Thank you Tanna! She actually was ok in the swing but Shayley & Kizzie both love love loved the slides, which I was shocked! lol



mooberry said:


> I love it how young is Shayley now?


Thanks hon! This shot was just taken back in April/May. Shayley is turning 9 years old on November 1st. She has a lot of white hair now! When she was a pup she only had a little white beard but by time she was 3 it was full! lol Now her whole belly is white and back legs! Bless her heart but she is very happy, playful fun pup still and that is all that matters!!



Adrienne said:


> Beautiful picture!!


Thank you Adrienne!


----------



## hershey109 (Jan 11, 2011)

Beautiful photo!! I love it!


----------



## rms3402 (Dec 2, 2010)

So perfect!!!!!!!


----------



## CHITheresa (Apr 30, 2011)

I really like that, I post saying on my fb wall. Thank you and your Shayley..


----------



## Mandy (Jan 16, 2009)

i love this its brilliant!!!!


----------



## jazzman (Apr 8, 2009)

Very Nice !


----------



## Dragonfly (Jun 6, 2010)

hershey109 said:


> Beautiful photo!! I love it!


Thanks hon!



rms3402 said:


> So perfect!!!!!!!


Thank you! =)



CHITheresa said:


> I really like that, I post saying on my fb wall. Thank you and your Shayley..


Aw that's great. I just recently found the saying at the store on a wooden wire hang up on your wall type of thing I just fell in love with the saying. I had to post it to one of Shays photos this one worked out perfectly!



Mandy said:


> i love this its brilliant!!!!


Thank you Mandy!



jazzman said:


> Very Nice !


Thanks Jazz!!


----------



## mrsb (Jul 6, 2011)

what a great shot! soo cute! xxx


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

Love it! xx


----------



## Dragonfly (Jun 6, 2010)

Thank you Mrsb & Terri! <3


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Amazing photo!!! I love it!!! : )


----------

